# guppy with dropsy



## T20 (Oct 27, 2007)

I think one of my male guppy got dropsy. I noticed it for the past 2-3 days, it wasn't moving like other guppies in the tank. I think it got a swollen abdomen. Today, I get a closer look at its body, and I think I saw the scales are sticking out. I used my camera to recorded a clip of it. Need suggestion on treatment if its possible, as many websites said the fish will still die from it.

Pictures:

























Video:
http://www.stage6.com/user/T20T/video/2112007/sick-guppy/

As right now, I only have MelaFix, CopperSafe, Tetracycline tablets, Maracyn, and Oxytetracyn. On the box of Oxytetracyn, it said it can treat abdominal bloating. Should I use it? BTW, I only have one tank for the fishes.

ps: I just did a 20% water change today.


----------



## Elle (Jan 20, 2008)

I do not see dropsy, but he does not look well. Has he been eating? You may want to isolate him so he does not get picked on. Do you see any worm-type things coming from his anus? I hope the little guy pulls through!


----------

